# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مصنع يبيع جلابيات وبجايم بالجملة في دبي!

## شوك و ورد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فديتكم منو تعرف مصنع للجلابيات والبجايم في دبي يبيع بالجملة وشغله حلو وراقي ,,

أنا سمعت جبل علي فيه فيدوني يزاكم الله خير

أبا اسم المحل ومكانه بالضبط واذا عندكم رقم تلفونه بتسوون خير :Smile:  لني محتاجتنه



ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## sho0g

للرفع

----------


## @أم عمر@

للرفع

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Rasool1:

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## <<وديمه 1>

للرفع

----------


## امة الرحمان

للرفع اختي ...

----------


## hasoos

للرفع
موفقه فديتج

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

الله يوفقج اختي  :Smile:

----------


## شوك و ورد

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم رشود

إن شاء الله تلقين من يدلج عليه ...

بالتوفيق ...

----------


## قوقل

من كثر الرفع الموضوع صار له عضلاات 

ماطلبت ترفعون الموضوع تبي حد يدلها 

قوقل لفقع المراره

----------


## شوك و ورد

> من كثر الرفع الموضوع صار له عضلاات 
> 
> ماطلبت ترفعون الموضوع تبي حد يدلها 
> 
> قوقل لفقع المراره


حبوبه احنا نرفع الموضوع عشان اللي ماجاف الموضوع يجوفه يمكن حد يفيدني ^^

----------


## Sugar & Spice

مرحبا اختي 

شحالج 

بتتعبين وانتي تترين محد بيدليج على مكان تقدرين تشترين منه شي للتجاره و لـ الاسف 

الأغلبيه يتحرون إذا خبروا او ساعدوا شغلهم بيوقف 

ما يدرون انه الرزق بإيد رب العالمين ^_^ 

عشان ما تضيعين وقت 

رتبي جدولج و سيري سوق الجمله ،، و ادخلي المحلات و اسالي بروحج و إن شاءالله الهنود اللي هناك بيدلونج 

الله يوفقج و ايسر امرج

----------


## سيده مصرية

:13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56): استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56): 

 :13 (7): للرفــــــــــــــــــع :13 (7): 

 :13 (7):

----------


## شجون 2009

سوق مرشد اختي او سوق نايف 

ربي يوفق ويكتب ل كل خير ياربيه

----------


## شوك و ورد

> مرحبا اختي 
> 
> شحالج 
> 
> بتتعبين وانتي تترين محد بيدليج على مكان تقدرين تشترين منه شي للتجاره و لـ الاسف 
> 
> الأغلبيه يتحرون إذا خبروا او ساعدوا شغلهم بيوقف 
> 
> ما يدرون انه الرزق بإيد رب العالمين ^_^ 
> ...


مشكوره حبيبتي انا قلت اللي يعرف بيخبرني مب معناته اني بسرق تجارتهم!

----------


## شوك و ورد

سيده مصريه فدييتج مشكوره عالرفع

شجون 2009 بجوف هالاماكن

----------


## حــــلاوه

للرفع

----------


## سوارة



----------


## جنون راك

بصراحه في جبل علي ما أعرف
بس لو في الشارجة تبين ترى السوق الجديم وايد شغله حلو ..

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

للرفع حبوبة ...

ادخلي قوقل واكتبي مصانع ملابس وان شاء الله يطلعلج شي ...


بالتوفيق

----------


## مواليد2010

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

----------


## Alkadi_Gift

الله يوفقج

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

للرفع حبوبة ... لو ادل جان خبرتج

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## الجنة طموحي

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

الله ييسر أمرج

----------


## الإبداع طموحي

UP
وربي يوفقج

----------

